# Rage Mobility M1 - 3D stuff dri etc..how?

## Zippy

Could someone help me out on this please?

I have a Sony PCG-FX805 aka FXA-63.  Its an Athlon 1600+XP, 256Mb ram etc etc and a Rage Mobility M1 video chipset with 8Mb ram.

Ive tried using gatos drivers, ati drivers without success.

If anyone has a working system with the 3d stuff enabled (not just 2D, if I want that Ill use Redhat thank you !) I would appreciated a quick how-to. It would be nice to play DVDs and the odd game  :Smile: 

Im using vanilla 2.4.20 sources on 1.4RC2.

Its driving me nuts! Lol!

Many Thanks,

ZippyLast edited by Zippy on Wed Jan 22, 2003 12:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AthlonRob

What's your XF86Config file look like?  Did you enable DRI in your kernel?  I've read it is better to have that as a module than built in to the kernel.

I'm assuming you googled for the problem, 'cause the solution should be the same here as everywhere else.

Still, the steps you used to get where you are and what you've tried, etc... might be nice to figure things out.

----------

## Jesore

The Rage Mobility is a mach64 chip, there are no final dri drivers out yet.

But the beta (called bleeding edge) are very good already. I use the on my laptop for quite a while under gentoo and had no crash yet - but don't expect performance wonders from that chip. Quake 3 for example runs in mimimal settings under 640x480.

Here is the link to the drivers

http://dri.sourceforge.net/snapshots/bleeding-edge/

Just unpack and run install.sh - small hint, have X disabled during it, saves you a reboot.

Then put dri and glx as options in your XF86Config. That's it.

If you have further questions, just ask.

Btw. what about Redhat, these drivers work under it as well - tested it.

Jesore

----------

## Zippy

Many Thanks friend, Ill give that a go tonight and let you know  :Smile: 

cheers!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jesore

And ... did it work ?

----------

## Zippy

Im afraid not..  :Sad: 

Im trying out the ATI drivers atm, but its taking a while to reinstall the OS.

I tried out another couple of OSes, but have come back cos Im determined to get this working properly!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Jesore

Take a look at the last line :

http://mirror.ati.com/technology/hardware/mobility128/index.html

That indicates that a Mobility M1 is a rage 128 device, which would explain th failure of my previous tip. The strange thing is that my laptop bios identifies my chip as a Mobility P - also in this list. On my system I use the mach64 drivers without any problem. Hmmmm .......

Btw. what ati drivers are you talking about? They provide only drivers for radeon 8500 up:

http://www.ati.com/support/faq/linux.html#3d

Do you want to tell me what exactly went wrong? What X driver were you using for 2d graphics?

For more info on the mach64 drivers (IF you need them) are on this page - including Xvideo support (for media players - you wanted to play DVDs)

http://www.retinalburn.net/linux/dri_status.html

Jesore

----------

## dweigert

Subject says it all.. Same Mobility M1 chip with 8MB ram and it just works, albeit slowly.  The performance did increase a bit in the gears demo from 80 fps to 180fps so I'm not complaining  :Smile: 

----------

## Zippy

Thanks guys, Ill try again  :Smile:  hehe

----------

## dj_choco

Is the Mobility U1 a "Radeon"? Is it related to the M1?

Does anyone know what driver (aside from vesa) works with the ATI Radeon IGP 320M (aka 'U1')?

----------

## gordonNgentoo

Hi,  I have kde running and all by using the generic driver.  However, mplayer doesn't play.  I'm suspecting that I got to have a driver for my Ati rage mobility M1.  I've read the above notes, but I'm still stuck in knowing where to find the driver or how to get this card to work properly.  Someone said my Rage Mobility M1 is NOT the mach64?

----------

## mjolner

I am pretty sure that the Mobility M1 is based on the Rage Pro, and should therefore need Mach64 drivers. The M3 and M4 are/based on the Rage128, not too sure about the M2.

----------

## knoxville

 *Jesore wrote:*   

> The Rage Mobility is a mach64 chip, there are no final dri drivers out yet.
> 
> But the beta (called bleeding edge) are very good already. I use the on my laptop for quite a while under gentoo and had no crash yet - but don't expect performance wonders from that chip. Quake 3 for example runs in mimimal settings under 640x480.
> 
> Here is the link to the drivers
> ...

 

ive just done this and now when i execute glxinfo or glxgears it gives me an error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so1 no such file or directory

what could be the problem?

----------

